# WAY too much oil?



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

Some stupid things added up to potentially having up to 18 quarts of oil in my VF-stage 2 supercharged MKIV R32. I drove the car about 5 miles (roundtrip, back home) and it started smoking bad, but eventually stopped smoking and dumped some oil out of one of the fittings that feed the blower. What kind of damage could I have done to motor? 
Strange that the oil light and CEL did NOT come on, the car still ran, and that that much oil could even fit in the engine in the first place.


----------



## lemansvw (Jan 21, 2009)

*Re: WAY too much oil? (chiefsalami)*

might of poisoned the cat but that's only one of the problems I know


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

Usually you hear about destroying rings and seals when you have too much (or not enough) oil in the motor, requiring an engine rebuild. Really hope that didn't happen.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (chiefsalami)*








I bloody replied to this earlier







.
What i said in my orignal post is that most of the oil would have been sucked out of the engine pcv system, some may have forced passed the rings, i wouldnt have thought that it would cause engine damage mechanicly, but the worst case sinario would be that the crankshaft seal clutch side will go sometime soon and screw the clutch, or it may be fine.
I soppose if it's not leaking now you have normal amount back in, i wouldnt have thought it would just go now, not unless it's been damaged, and i'd think that the pressure of the oil would just push it out of position straight away, and cause instant oil leak.
But at the end of the day the engines not sealed due to the pcv system, and excess pressure would escapse out of that, before over pressurising seals.
And the only thing in the manual which warns you of overfilling oil, is that it can damage the cat.
Lack of oil will most certainly screw an engine up more or less straight away, as soon as it's started with no oil.
Check my fith gear post on how most uk cars have no oil in them.


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: WAY too much oil? (chiefsalami)*

Holy Crap! 18 quarts? Is that a typo? Why not just embark on a "clean all the oil out of every place it could have possibly pushed itself into" campaign. Then once it's cleaned up, see if all the seals hold, etc. I bet it won't be that bad.


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

no typo... I've tried to clean oil from everywhere, and other than a little smoke from the tailpipes when I start the engine cold, I think it's ok. If I basically poisoned the cat, will that work itself out after some time, or are we talking cat replacement?
Also, the car has a stage2 VF kit, and oil is basically pouring down the air intake. I'm thinking blown seals causing the oil to get into the air path. Anyone have any thoughts there?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: (chiefsalami)*

Is that "new" oil or is it residual oil still coming out from the overpressure situation? My guess would be the latter. Seems like it will take a while to get all that out. So how did you get 18 quarts in there?


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

how can u get 18 quarts in there??? i dont even think u CAN fit that much in there...
but anyways, if u overfilled it by more than a quart, u could have messed up seals, pushed alot of oil into ur cat, onto ur valves, into ur piping etc.
just clean it out, replace ur DP or take it off and dump it out and u should be good as long as your sure ur seals are still good to go.



_Modified by Krieger at 6:45 AM 8-24-2009_


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

DP? drain plug?
As for how I got 18 quarts in there... this is my first oil change for this car, and for the 3.2 VR6 for that matter. I pulled the small oil drain plug on the oil filter cartridge, thinking it was the only one. I didn't see nor know that there was another one kind of on the backside of the oil pan, and even "the" DIY doesn't specifically mention it. But after pulling the small plug out and draining all the oil, I didn't have the right size socket to pull the cap off the cartridge. So I cussed a bit and put 6 quarts of new oil back in. Turns out that in trying to take the cap off, I cracked the cover and when I started the car it started pouring oil out of that crack. I bought a new cap for it, repeated the process, and added another 6 quarts of oil.
I thought I was draining all of the oil from this drain plug, because I was using a container that already had oil in it and couldn't tell how much came out. The last time, though, I used a new container and realized only a very small amount came out - maybe 1 quart, probably less. So in total I had 6(original)-1+6-1+6 (or so) in there. I then took it out for a drive and everything I mentioned in the first post happened. 
Once I looked for, found, and pulled the REAL drain plug on the oil pan, I emptied enough oil to almost fill a 5 gallon oil container. 5 gallons is 20 quarts.
New cap, filter, and oil and I have the correct6 quarts in the motor now. But not after a scare. However, there is still lots of oil coming from the air intake for the blower. But it was already leaking, so I don't know if it's actually worse or not.


_Modified by chiefsalami at 10:35 PM 8-24-2009_


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

sorry, DP is down pipe.
if u already had a leak in ur blower and now even more oil is coming out, u probably made it alot worse. think about it. you overfilled it by over 3x the standard amount... thats 3x the standard weight and pressure in the crank case and engine. hell, ive seen people blow seals on all kinds of engines after only 4 or 5 extra quarts...
id take it to a shop and have them compression test it. that way u know if your pistons and rings are leaking bad, and to make sure you don't need a seal or ring job.


----------



## chiefsalami (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Krieger)*

Yeah, I was already thinking of doing that. It's not smoking anymore, the little I've run it. But the oil coming from the blower (through the air intake) is still disconcerting


----------

